# Do I really need another locomotive?



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Not really, but a visit to an On30 layout a couple of months ago inspired a new loco project. We took a number of pictures of a tiny Quarry locomotive that was parked in the yard. It was built from a kit and probably wasn't more than two or three inches long. 








The idea of creating a large scale version took hold and the planning phase started. The first consideration was to select a power block. My all time favorite is Bachmann's 0-4-0 and a side tank loco surrendered its works to the project. This didn't work out because of my inability to create accurate crank parts to convert it to an outside frame unit. Then I remembered that a power block from a B'mann 45 ton monster switch engine was in a box somewhere. THAT block has some super cranks and side rods AND two driven axles which make binding almost impossible. After a few stumbles the cylinders and crosshead guides came together allowing smooth operation.








The body came together using mostly styrene and ABS plastic.








Details were added and I actually developed some skill in soldering parts together without unsoldering adjacent parts. 









This thing would never stand up commercially as some of the parts are screwed together, some are glued, and some are just held in place with pins. 









Assembly and weathering (always scary) and adding some chains, tools, and of course a dog to keep the crew happy and it's done.


















I added the LGB skates because this will be operating on a section of the Door Hollow Shortline that is pretty much inaccessible for track cleaning during train shows. The skates really don't show (all that much) but will help keep it running all day.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

What is it with us large scale builders? No backwoods locomotive is ever really "finished" without a dog? 

Oh and lovely work.They called those things "crabs", and there were prototypes. They are another Ross Winans B&O messterpiece from the mid 1830s 

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/eringobragh915/445593665/


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Just not fair that some people have all the skills and some of us have none. Bob, real nice job and thanks for the picture walk through I always enjoy seeing how you put a project together..


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW, Winans 1837 patent model is in the Smithsonian.










I think it needs weathered............................................ and a dog!


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great! I will look forward to seeing it in person at the show! 

Greg


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent! 

Larry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Another masterpiece. I am so envious of your skills. I'm looking forward to seeing your new creation at the SWGRS in two weeks.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

No, you don't really need another locomotive but now that you've made it, you might as well run it... Just don't tell Sandra...

One of these days you need to just veg and enjoy a glass of 2BC Merlot...

Come to think of it, maybe you had a couple before you started the 'bash... 

Looks fabulous, Bob..


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob, my head just exploded









I trust it will be at Pomona for me to drool on


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't have too many!! He who passes on with the most toys wins!! Great work Bob!! Regal


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 24 Oct 2011 12:50 PM 
Another masterpiece. I am so envious of your skills. I'm looking forward to seeing your new creation at the SWGRS in two weeks. My sentiments exactly!! What a great little loco.








BTW, we used to have a member of L.A. Live Steamers that ran a 1.5" Crab on 7.5" gauge track.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That is some neat work for sure!


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sweet! Very nice work, as usual! I always enjoy your creations.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

You've outdone yourself. Beautiful rendition of an unusual engine. Keep them coming.

Doc


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry... I don't intend to insult anybody... I know that there are supposed to be "no stupid questions" but I gotta assert that the subject line of this thread has got to be THE stupid question of all time!







!


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

If you really need to know how many locomotives you actually need, just ask your spouse.
Personally I prefer to not invite input from anyone else and just keep on building and collecting them.
Cheers.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By harvey on 25 Oct 2011 06:57 PM 
If you really need to know how many locomotives you actually need, just ask your spouse.
Personally I prefer to not invite input from anyone else and just keep on building and collecting them.
Cheers.

That doesn't work here. Kim claims 2/3 of new projects for herself and my daughters claim the same ones.....

When you are out of display space without throwing out something, then maybe 

But I shouldn't talk. I've sold off 7 locomotives in the last year.... built 2 and started 4 more new ones..... on a line that only really 'needs' one


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You most certainly do *not* need another locomotive. 

Should you make one? Of course you should!


----------



## Gerd (Jan 7, 2008)

That's a nice little engine,

In 1:20.3 scale, I build 5 of them in one batch some time ago, but all have been sold.

 




 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2HKGomswAs 


Cheers, Gerd


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've decided that it's not a matter of "needing" another locomotive, rather "needing" a project to work on in the workshop. (Be careful with this explanation to the SO, as she's undoubtedly also got a list of projects you can work on, though most are _not_ in the workshop...) 

Great job on the locos (both to Bob and Gerd). Yet one more reminder that my next project in my workshop needs to be _finding_ my workshop. It seems to have gotten buried under my list of projects. 

Later, 

K


----------

